# Sick Piranha- NEED HELP QUICK!!



## PSUsp05 (Feb 28, 2005)

I recently, as in two days ago, purchased two 1 1/2 to 2'' piranha's. From the first day that I put them in the tank it was obvious that one of them was not doing as well as the other. At first he kinda just sat at the bottom of the tank. Then I turned the lights off in the aquarium and it seemed to relax him. But today his one eye is swollen and he spends a lot of time at the top of the aquarium. 
Meanwhile the other piranha couldn't look better, he is attactive, not shy at all, and has ravaged his way through all of the feeder fish.
Does anyone know what I should do about my sick piranha? do you thinkt that it is popeye or could it be something else? Thanks


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

First off---and this may not be the answer that you are looking for---when is the last time you checked the perameters of your water? It could be something that simple. 
Secondly, when you added the fish to the tank, did you give them a chance to get acclimated to the water?
Third--If you have thoroughly tested your water and everything checks out the way it should, you may have to seperate the little guy into his own hospital tank to nurse him back to health.
Melafix and salt work wonders.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, yea...and 
:welcome:


----------



## PSUsp05 (Feb 28, 2005)

To be honest I have not checked the parameters of my water at all, I do not have the nessecary equipment to do so. I am going to have to take a sample down to the local pet store and have them do it this afternoon. I did however give them a chance to acclimate to the water before I let them in.
As far as using salt goes, how do I know how much salt to add? Also, is it bad to change the water a lot? I changed it once already and I was thinking of doing it again, but I don't know if that would just stress the fish out worest and do more harm.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow, man. All I can say is that there is a little thing at the top of the page that says "search". You'll find all of the information you need in there, I promise.
You should probably get yourself a master test kit if your going to own piranhas. Either your GH level in your water is way too high or your PH is out of wack. Check them both. Also, doing excessive water chages WILL stress your fish out even more. If you just added them 2 days ago, why are you doing water changes already? Especially if you're not sure of your water parameters. Be sure to take a sample of the water you used to fill your tank. It may be too hard or too acidic to use, depending on where you live.
Also, What is your temp set at?


----------



## PSUsp05 (Feb 28, 2005)

The water is set at 80 degrees. I did a 50% water change because I was worried that the fish was acting wierd because of something in the water.
Also if the reason behind the swollen eye and sluggish behavior is the water, why isn't the other fish effected at all?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

What your doing is speculating....The other fish may have a stronger immune system to fight off any abrupt changes, parasites in the water, etc.

My advice is to go NOW to your local fish store and get your water tested. It may sound harsh, but that's all it may be. You may need to adjust the level of your PH up or down...very simple.

Listen, I don't wnat to come across as mean or anything, but a little research BEFORE you bought your piranhas would have been extremely valuable. 
Don't just do water changes because you "assume" that something is wrong with the water. Find out first. Also, why a 50% water change?

Everything you ever wanted to know about keeping piranhas healthy is on this website. Do some searching, but first, get your water tested!!!!


----------



## PSUsp05 (Feb 28, 2005)

One other thing, I did a search for salt, and it said to had one tablespoon per 10 gallons.
One thing that I could not find a clear answer one: is it okay to add the salt directly to the tank with the other fish in it? Or should I completely isolate the one fish and treat it by itself?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Use salt as a last resort. Use this remedy ONLY if the levels of your water turn out to be OK.

Test your water first.


----------



## PSUsp05 (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay, so I got the water tested, then bought a testing kit and everything else I would need to nutralize any problem I think I could ever have.
The results of the test were that everything is fine. So that rules out water problems I guess.
I also bought medication for popeye and dropsy, the guy in the store told me that sometimes popeye is an early indicator of dropsy.
I administered the medicine, and added a tablespoon of salt per ten gallons.
Hopefully this all leads to a full recovery.
I am doing this all in the same tank as the other healthy piranha... can this lead to a problem???????
Also, what if my young piranha remains blind in his bad eye. he is already swimming into things and sometimes swims at angles.... will he survive??


----------

